# 4dkh solution recipe



## fishyface (Feb 7, 2005)

hey all, there seems to be alot of different methods to making this solution. obviously it needs to be done right or it's pointless. the following is what seems to be the _*simplest*_ method i've found and was just wondering if someone can give me confirmation as to it's accuracy or not.

http://www.aquaticforest.com/guides/how-to-make-a-4dkh-solution/

appreciate your input,
darryl


----------



## rich815 (Jun 27, 2007)

That's what I did, but I did not rely on just assuming it's 4dKH I then tested it with a KH test to confirm such.


----------



## fishyface (Feb 7, 2005)

great, so accuracy and simplicity confirmed!


----------



## supersmirky (Oct 22, 2008)

Wow...simple. I like it. I wish I saw this before!


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

I used billionzz's recipe: http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/general-planted-tank-discussion/42429-kh-standard-how.html


----------



## fishyface (Feb 7, 2005)

the other one looked easier to me and made less product at a time...:mrgreen: thanks though.


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

Left C said:


> I used billionzz's recipe: http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/general-planted-tank-discussion/42429-kh-standard-how.html


At the time, my scales only measured to one decimal place and I ended up with a 4.29 dKH solution tested with Lamotte's Alkalinity Tester. This was close enough for my use.

Now I have lab scales that will measure to 3 decimal places.


----------



## fishyface (Feb 7, 2005)

yah, as long as it gets me pretty close in the ballpark then i can rely on plants and livestock for fine tuning [smilie=b:.


----------



## fishyface (Feb 7, 2005)

question: i made the 4dhk solution and added 2 drops of bromo blue, put it in the tank and after about an hour it turned green and it's been green ever since. this morning i turned off the CO2 just to see how long it took to turn blue again and it's still green! what's the chances? 

i used a digital scale and graduated cylinders to make the solution so it should be pretty close but is it possible that it's correct?

thanks,
darryl


----------

